# Stalling Problems 1993 Altima SE



## stancorbin (Aug 12, 2006)

First I have a 93 Altima SE with a 5 speed manual transmission and when I come to a stop it sometimes stalls out on me. I have went from using regular gas to premium and it does not stall as often but still does. There is a new fuel filter and plugs and wires on it and the distributor is oil free. This has got me baffled, does anyone have any ideas.

Stan


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

how does it stall?
imidietly
or rpm go down gradually, unstablely and then stall?

if it's the second then you need to get "throttle body and maf sensor" cleaner.
and clean throttle body.
you could also clean Maf sensor.

change your air filter. check your air intake hoses for leaks, cracks.
do engine diagnostics and see what codes you get.(flashing pattern).


----------



## stancorbin (Aug 12, 2006)

MickeyKnox said:


> how does it stall?
> imidietly
> or rpm go down gradually, unstablely and then stall?
> 
> ...


The rpm goes down gradually then up again unstably then stalls


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*engine stalls out*



stancorbin said:


> The rpm goes down gradually then up again unstably then stalls


MAP=Manifold absolute Pressure Sensor. and MAT=Manifold Absolute Temperature Sensor.

You very, very likely have a bad MAP sensor. Check for vaccuum leaks first, clean out your throttle body, but probably it's a bad MAT sensor as the most likely culprit.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know if you fixed the problem or not. it may be one of the sensors
MAF sensor -- expensive. but probably cleaning throttle body, which you need to 
do every year, will solve the problem.

Vacuum leak in the air intake system often causes problems like this.
unstable idle and stalling.
make sure none of your vacuum hoses(all rubber hoses around air intake)
have any cracks or are worn. it's very important to have perfect vacuum.

buy throttle body and MAF sensor cleaner in autozone or wherever. don't use
carb cleaner.
then you need to clean throttle body and MAF sensor. do it with engine off.
throttle body is where the wide rubber air hoses connects to air intake.(kind of in the 
rear top of the engine). remove the hose together with air filter box.
then you will see a plate which opens when you pull the throttle cable or equivalently 
push the gas pedal. so spray the cleaner that you bought and whipe the plate and 
the insides with a cloth. then open the plate(pull the throttle cable) spray inside and
clean the insides with old tooth brush or wrap a cloth around screw driver(just make 
sure you hold the cloth too or it will get lost in air intake manifold. clean it really well.
until the cloths you use are clean.

MAF sensor is attached to air filter box. remove the wide air intake rubber hose from
air filter box. unscrew the 4 bolts holding the MAF sensor to air filter box.
now you can see the MAF sensor(two tiny wires one after another) be very care
full don't touch it with screw driver). dissasamble the MAF sensor(four philips
screws). clean the inside air routes with the cleaner you bought. then spray 
moderately on the MAF sensor. spray without the straw that comes with the cleaner. 
2-3 inches away from the two wires. don't spray hard or you will blow the sensor.
then clean the half of air filter box which lies above the filter with whatever you want.

basically you need to do this every year or so.

if this does not help. it is most probably MAF sensor is gone.
but do engine diagnostics(if it's possible on your car) after you finish all of the above.


----------

